# Swift Kon Toki



## peterbohee (Oct 25, 2013)

I have just bought a Swift Kontiki. The dealer cannot tell me what the 12v switch beneath the front sofa is for. Anyone any ideas?


----------



## Habilis-abilis (Feb 10, 2012)

A similar switch in my e560 is for the fresh water tank heater.


----------



## peterbohee (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks I will check that


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

is it a new one with Alde heating, if it is it could be the fan blower switch to puss warm into the cab area


----------



## peterbohee (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for this - You are right that it is to blow air into the cab (the MH is new) Swift have eventually confirmed this to me. The switch does not work if the heating is off and there is no mention of it in the manual so it is not easy to work out yourself what it is for!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

peterbohee said:


> Thanks for this - You are right that it is to blow air into the cab (the MH is new) Swift have eventually confirmed this to me. The switch does not work if the heating is off and there is no mention of it in the manual so it is not easy to work out yourself what it is for!


No little sign indicating what it is for or anything? Are we back to the days of owners labeling switches with dymo tape?


----------



## peterbohee (Oct 25, 2013)

Absolutely nothing at all. I almost got to the point of dismantling the trim to try to trace where the wires went! I have suggested to Swift that they might like to amend their manual or at least label the switch.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Perhaps with this information in hand, you may be persuaded to join MHF. although I see you live near to Diamond Dave Newell so can get all the help you may need from him.

Alan


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

peterbohee said:


> Absolutely nothing at all. I almost got to the point of dismantling the trim to try to trace where the wires went! I have suggested to Swift that they might like to amend their manual or at least label the switch.


J Had the Bolero 722FB in February and you are right the dealer didn't even know it was there

It makes hell of a difference on a cold night also

Enjoy


----------



## peterbohee (Oct 25, 2013)

There are a few of those coming up! We will be away in MH early December and I am sure will make good use of our new (!) switch.


----------

